# Hand Saws



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

Working in construction, being an electrician, I believe in quality tools at a reasonable price. To ad my woodworking tools, for pleasure purposes, I would like to buy a hand cross cut saw and a hand ripsaw. Woodworking is purely a hobby for me. Are there any suggestions out there for the brand and the sizes? Thanks

Eric


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Unless you're OK with dropping a couple hundred bucks each there aren't really any reasonably priced high-quality hand saws out there. 

The ones you can buy in the big box stores are generally junk steel with over-set, induction hardened teeth that can't be resharpened, and big clunky uncomfortable handles. I personally wouldn't waste my time or cash on those. 

I restore, sharpen & tune vintage handsaws, all by hand in my spare time. I used to sell them on eBay, but the fees they charge to sell are so damn high it just wasn't worth it to me to continue to do so. 

I'm sharpening and tuning up a tenon saw for another forum member this weekend. I have a good size pile of vintage saws I've picked up along the way that are waiting to be restored, and Im sure I have something that will meet your needs. Shoot me a PM if you're interested in talking about it further.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

To the OP. Bzz is probably right. But I don't like western saws since I picked up a Japanese saw. That was 28 years ago and just like the way they pull instead of push. They are also shorter and not too hard to learn to use. 

Al


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I agree with Al.....I like the Japanese saws as well. I use them for everything except for DT's becuase I just got use to the one Veritas I have.

As far as the one in the big box stores being junk.....well, you get what you pay for. I have a coouple of cheap ones that are used maybe 10 times a year. So the bang for the buck is just right.

If you are going to do a lot then spend the money on a good saw or learn how to restore an older one..or better....make you own.


----------



## Paul_R (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey Eric I'm in an ongoing just getting started mode myself and I'm local. In my experience I've found that I need to spend a bit north of $100 to get something ready to work that I'm happy with. I have a great source on ebay for refurbished Disstons, Atkins, ect that cut every bit as good as my brand new Veritas joinery saws. PM me if you're interested in that.

Also, there's a great resource here in Sacramento, Nobile Saw Works. I bought an old Disston D20 on ebay for $40 and for $10 they straightened and sharpened it and it cuts like new! I had my doubts about anybody being able to really work on old school hand tools but when I walked in the door I knew I was in the right place...


----------



## dummkauf (Jun 11, 2010)

Are you talking about panel saws for breaking down lumber for a project or carcass/dovetail saws for doing joinery type work?


----------

